# Audi 121 CDI engine



## bergw (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, so i have a question. I know that VW engines and audi engines are "the same".
So in that case, would a car that has a audi 121 CDI 2.0 (1979), be able to accept say any VW I4 from the same era? all you'd really have to do is switch over the motor mounts?
Am i missing anything here?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 121 CDI engine (bergw)*

I've never heard of a "121 CDI" before, but since it's from 1979 it suggests it's in the 100/5000 of that vintage. The 2.0 4-cyl engine in this car is not the same as the common 4-cyl VW engine, but it is the same engine as found in the 1976-85 Porsche 924.


----------



## bergw (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Audi 121 CDI engine (PerL)*

actually, i think it's the engine that was used in the 914's. But i know it was also used in some AMC's from the same era. i think the 78-80 pacer and the 80 spirit. granted when AMC used it, it was slightly different ... used a carb and whatnot.
granted when AMC used it, it was just cast by vw and built in the us.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 121 CDI engine (bergw)*

Yeah, that would be the 924, not 914. The 914 used an air-cooled flat four, similar to the one in the 72-79 VW Bus.
And since you mention AMC, I know we are talking about the same 2.0 inline four, found in the Audi 100/5000 in the late 70s, and Porsche 924 up to 1985. Come to think about it, it was used in VW's 3/4 ton commercial van named LT as well.


----------



## bergw (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Audi 121 CDI engine (PerL)*

ok, since you mention it, yes, it was the 924 engine. the VW EA831, i think is the technical term for it.
i guess a better question would be. are the bolt patterns for the tranny going to be the same as say a vw 1.6 NA diesel? the motor mounts of course can be fabbed, but i'd like to stay away from the whole adapter plate if i can help it.
I just happen to have a spirit in my garage, and a complete 1.6 diesel, and i'm trying to research it before i come anywhere close to starting a transplant.


----------

